# New Toy on the way



## Tgace (Sep 15, 2005)

I just sold my Colt AR15 HBAR 20" through a gun store owner and am making a direct trade for a brand new Bushmaster 16" flat-top carbine in place of $. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve. After some magazines a sling and a flip up set of rear irons, my plans are to eventually get some replacement handguards with quad rails, a vertical foregrip and some optics. Was also considering getting a gas block replacement with a flip-up front sight. Oversized bolt catch, Oversized charging handle latch (for single hand operation). Maybe a free float set up for the handguards.

Any AR enthusiasts out there? Any recommendations or horror stories with specific products?


----------



## Tgace (Sep 15, 2005)

My longest wait is probably going to be for the optics. Most of the good ones are close to the value of the weapon itself.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool...throw us a pic soon!  artyon:


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 15, 2005)

Just ran a 16" flat top bushie through a 3 day course with Jeff Gonzales.  You'll be happy with it!  Definate thumbs up on the handle latch; single point sling beats 3-point hands down.  I have settled on aimpoint over eotech; DO NOT SKIMP on the mount!!  I was very impressed with the sure fire rail/handguard set; I will be upgrading when I find some spare $$$.
Leave the front sight as is.  It does not have any impact on the use of the  optic, and can be used w/ the BUIS folded sighting through the optic in the event of battery failure.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 16, 2005)

Im looking at a single point sling attachment with a bungie loop sling in a Blackhawk catalog right now.

Im well versed with the EOTech holo sight from the Tac Team, but am looking at Aimpoints now. Talk about $$ though....


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 16, 2005)

Wilderness has some nice slings as well.  Never tried one but thier gun belts are to notch!

http://thewilderness.com/catalog/default.php/cPath/1_8?osCsid=3c95e79dbe6d42efdebc613460cfe9b5

Just picked up a PTR91K myself...its a HK91 clone in 308.  Very good quality.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 17, 2005)

I like the wilderness single points best, at least right now....but an extended charging handle is a must.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 17, 2005)

How easy is the installation of that latch??


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 17, 2005)

After retiring from US Army Infantry, I can say the 16/AR series is a pretty good weapon, although I honestly think it lacks true "kill" power.  Id rather have something chambered for 7.62 (Maybe a nice M-60?? .  An AR in that caliber would be ideal!!


The BOOK "Black Hawk Down" is a  *must* read!  The book was written by the author's own research and interviews with soldiers involved.  Its psudo (sp?) fiction, but 90% fact.  You will get to the part about the M16's "killability".

At any rate, I wouldnt pass up the chance to own a Bushmaster!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Tgace (Sep 17, 2005)

Its not so much the caliber as it is the ammo. Put some ballistic tip hollow points in there and its a world of difference. In BHD its mentioned that the FMJ (especially the steel core penetrator rounds) were zipping through BG's without killing them. So when it comes to military application Im in total agreement. On the civ. side where you can feed whatever you want the AR is just fine. I have some police shooting footage with the AR that shows some one shot kills. Of course its all a combination of caliber, round and shot placement in the long run.

Here was a good conversation on this topic I had a while back.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17350&page=5&pp=15&highlight=5.56

and here..

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=222251&postcount=21


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 17, 2005)

The latch is pretty easy; remove the charging handle, tap out the roll pin, retain the spring, place the new latch, line up the hole, tap the roll pin back.  A bench block and the right punches will cover the tools.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 18, 2005)

Tgase,
Good to know on the ammo, didnt realize such a difference could be had, since all I ever fired was FMJ or tracers.

Ill see if I can find a .223 semi for the closet, mainly for CQB. 

Of course the rack of a Mossburg is usually enough to make them run OUT your house faster than they got in.  That is, if my PPD dog hasnt tore a hole in your **** yet. 



Andrew


----------

